# Spinning: Plying, Directions of Bobbins



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been spinning for a few years already, but I've often wondered how should I be placing my bobbins on the Lazy Kate when I ply? Should they both be positioned so that the yarn comes off in either a clockwise or counter-clockwise direction, or does it matter if one is clock-wise and the other is counter-clockwise? I don't think this occurred to me in the beginning, but now I usually have them the same way. Does it matter? Just curious.

Thank-you to all who reply.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jacktana said:


> I've been spinning for a few years already, but I've often wondered how should I be placing my bobbins on the Lazy Kate when I ply? Should they both be positioned so that the yarn comes off in either a clockwise or counter-clockwise direction, or does it matter if one is clock-wise and the other is counter-clockwise? I don't think this occurred to me in the beginning, but now I usually have them the same way. Does it matter? Just curious.
> 
> Thank-you to all who reply.


I work with a tensioned lazy kate so the bobbins have to go on so the end the brake band would go over is under the brake band of the kate. I wasn't sure at first how that would work but it prevents the bobbins from spinning out of control and singles getting all twisted up.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think it matters, although I think they may unwind more evenly if they go the same way as plying.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

When I put my bobbins on my lazy kate which is an upright one I make sure that my spun fiber comes over the top of the bobbins with slight tension so they don't come off uncontrolled. All oof my yarn is always spun clockwise so then I ply counterclockwise.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I'm about to ply some teal yarn now and your advice is timely!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

makeitsew is right - the important thing is to have the bobbins unwinding in the same direction and that you are plying in the opposite direction from the spinning direction.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been reading the Ply magazine on Plying and they say that both bobbins should turn in the same direction and if your lazy Kate doesn't have a tension band and one bobbin is spinning off faster than the other due to less on it, to take a couple of plastic grocery bags or the equivalent and crumple them and place them between the bobbins. It will help to slow them down and help them to wind off evenly. They also suggest raising the Kate to arm level and placing it behind you. I hope that this is helpful.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you watsie - it's very helpful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

watsie said:


> I have been reading the Ply magazine on Plying and they say that both bobbins should turn in the same direction and if your lazy Kate doesn't have a tension band and one bobbin is spinning off faster than the other due to less on it, to take a couple of plastic grocery bags or the equivalent and crumple them and place them between the bobbins. It will help to slow them down and help them to wind off evenly. They also suggest raising the Kate to arm level and placing it behind you. I hope that this is helpful.


Thank you very much....very helpful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I as well prefer to always have them unwind in the same direction to achieve balance.


----------

